# ran a red, got a ticket...awesome!



## 10speedhuffy (Sep 8, 2007)

So i was riding on the quite streets of Cupertino alongs Steven's Creek Blvd and made a left on a red light onto a side street...well a cop was just behind me just out of view and pulled me over in a nearby shopping center. (actually 3 cops showed up, blocking part of the parking lot) needless to say, i got a nice lecture from the officer about turning on red lights and if i would do such a thing in a car. in the end, i rode away with a red light violation ticket on my bike.

my question for you guys is...will i receive a point on my record and will i have any chance at fighting this ticket? I realize that this will be treated as if i were in a car, but the ticket clearly states that i was on a bike...is there any hope in me fighting this ticket? and what kind of fine am i looking at? what would you guys do if you were in my shoes? (besides stopping on a red light!)

any help would be greatly appreciated...

moral of the story: dont run reds. lesson learned


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Cupertino/Saratoga area is the worse place to ride through a red light or stop sign in. Everyone I've ever known that has gotten one of these tickets, got it in Cupertino or Saratoga. 

I believe the fine is quite substantial (2-3 hundred?). Not sure what a good argument would be in court to fight it would be...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

10speedhuffy said:


> So i was riding on the quite streets of Cupertino alongs Steven's Creek Blvd and made a left on a red light onto a side street...well a cop was just behind me just out of view and pulled me over in a nearby shopping center. (actually 3 cops showed up, blocking part of the parking lot) needless to say, i got a nice lecture from the officer about turning on red lights and if i would do such a thing in a car. in the end, i rode away with a red light violation ticket on my bike.
> 
> my question for you guys is...will i receive a point on my record and will i have any chance at fighting this ticket? I realize that this will be treated as if i were in a car, but the ticket clearly states that i was on a bike...is there any hope in me fighting this ticket? and what kind of fine am i looking at? what would you guys do if you were in my shoes? (besides stopping on a red light!)
> 
> ...


The fine will be around a hundred dollars.

It will not go on your driving record and it will not affect insurance rates. I know this was the biggest concern of mine when I got a right turn on red ticket while on a bike.

With that info, I would say just pay it.

fc


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

francois said:


> The fine will be around a hundred dollars.
> 
> It will not go on your driving record and it will not affect insurance rates. I know this was the biggest concern of mine when I got a right turn on red ticket while on a bike.
> 
> ...


If you show up for the court date, the judge will reduce the fine substatially. How much is it worth to you to take a half day or so off from work to attend traffic court?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Of all the places to turn left on red, you chose Steven's Creek? Jeeze, you're asking for a ticket!


----------

